# My two latest projects



## GaSawmiller (May 19, 2013)

Here are some pics of my two latest projects. The first is a saddle rack made of quarter sawn red oak. The second is a coffee table made of spalted ambrosia maple with some great curl. I am getting close to done on the table I have several more coats to put on and I haven't attached the top to the skirt yet but i think it came out great. [attachment=25097][attachment=25098][attachment=25099][attachment=25100][attachment=25101][attachment=25102][attachment=25103][attachment=25104]


----------



## Wildthings (May 19, 2013)

Very Cool - love the table


----------



## DKMD (May 19, 2013)

I agree... They both came out great!


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 19, 2013)

Wow - great job on both pieces but that table really stands out. 
Top shelf work 
Scott


----------



## Sprung (May 19, 2013)

Those are a couple of great pieces! I especially love the table and the beautiful wood it's made of!


----------



## GaSawmiller (May 19, 2013)

The table was made from the slab on the right. I was lucky enough to get over a dozen slabs from this tree and this one was the smallest on the outside![attachment=25107]

This is a closer shot with the wood wet to show the grain.
[attachment=25108]


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 20, 2013)

I don't know much about horsies,  But I know a great looking table made from some special wood!  Nice work.


----------



## daugher12 (May 20, 2013)

That maple is outstanding!


----------



## GaSawmiller (May 21, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> I don't know much about horsies,  But I know a great looking table made from some special wood!  Nice work.



I dont care for horses myself but my mother in law has several and this was made for her. Turned out pretty good. I may make a couple and try to sell them apparently horse people like to spend lots of money on random pretty things for their horses.


----------



## barry richardson (May 21, 2013)

Great work and beautiful wood! Nice job turning the legs, It's always tricky to get them the same...


----------



## GaSawmiller (May 21, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Great work and beautiful wood! Nice job turning the legs, It's always tricky to get them the same...



It is a challenge. I turned a template out of pine and used it to mark my leg once I rounded the blank. I also used it to copy diameters to the maple legs using calipers.


----------

